# Danish Oil leaves orange tone



## Roughcut (18 Sep 2014)

I've just completed a Work bench made from Redwood (Pine).
Yesterday I applied two coats of Danish Oil, it is a brand I have used before and have always been happy with.
However after using it this time the Work bench has taken on the appearance of an Essex Girl on a Saturday night out.......as in Orange!
I was planning on doing three coats of Danish Oil but im not really happy with the colour as it is, is there a way of toning it down a little?
I was hoping for a golden/yellow/light brown finish but this looks very Orange!


----------



## marcros (18 Sep 2014)

you could tint it with a stain. you may need to work out how to get the dye into it though- the transtint ones that i have you need to use alcohol/shellac as the solvent which then is compatible with the oil, but the stain directly isn't. You may be able to get one that is easier- when i looked the question was how to get transtints to tint tru-oil.

To nullify the orange, i believe that you will need to look at a blue tint to a dye.


----------



## Roughcut (18 Sep 2014)

Thanks marcros, that gives me something to think about.


----------



## Jacob (18 Sep 2014)

Redwood will go dark whatever you put on it. The sapwood will stay a bit llighter, I would just accept this as a fact of life, or paint it.
NB adding blue as suggested will make it darker sooner. Add more it will approach black.

PS orange now - but exposed to light and air this will go a rich brown eventually.


----------



## jasonB (19 Sep 2014)

Is it a fresh tin? old stuff can discolour as well as settle out.

J


----------



## Roughcut (19 Sep 2014)

jasonB":13wojbfk said:


> Is it a fresh tin? old stuff can discolour as well as settle out.
> 
> J



Hi Jason,
It's a tin that's been sat on the shelf for maybe a year or two.
I thought it was unused but when I opened the top I noticed that I must of used a small amount previously as the foil top was pierced. :roll: 
It did give it a damn good shake, but you could well be right that the discolouration is due to age.
To be honest im a bit gutted as the bench looked lovely before I oiled it and I thought the oil would actually enhance it's appearance but it seems to of gone a bit wrong.
Maybe i'll just have to get used to it and live with it.


----------

